# Does anyone know how I can train Sophie to retrieve my birds, both in the field



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

How old is Sophie?

EvanG


----------



## generalmills628 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry it's taken so long, she is about 1 and a half years old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

There are lots of recommendations for good training guides in previous threads in this subforum if you read around a bit.
That said: Getting in-person help is the best thing if you have not trained a retriever for field work before. There are a number of options you can pursue to get this help:
-Day train with a pro, or send the dog in for several months for formal basics. In OK you have RockErin kennels, which has been quite successful with Goldens! 
-join a retriever club (HRC or AKC or NAHRA--but NAHRA does not seem to be active in your area) to meet other retriever owner-trainers in your area. Welcome to Hunting Retriever Club, Inc. 
American Kennel Club - Club Search and Directory (you will need to search for hunting clubs, and then look through the list for retriever clubs as it will also have hound and setter/pointer clubs)


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

generalmills628 said:


> Sorry it's taken so long, she is about 1 and a half years old
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you want Sophie to become a reliable, stable retriever, take her through a formal course of Basics. It looks like this.

*The components of Basics in order*

1)	“Here”
2)	“Heel & Sit”
3)	“Hold”; automatically evolves to Walking “Hold, Heel, Sit”
4)	“Fetch”; ear pinch, which evolves into Walking “Fetch” & “Fetch-no-fetch”, e-collar conditioning to “Fetch”
5)	Pile work, including Mini-pile, Nine bumper pile; AKA Force to pile
6)	3-handed casting; teaching the 3 basic casts – “Back” and both “Over’s”, including 2-hands “Back”
7)	Mini tee; includes collar conditioning to all basic commands, transferring to the go, stop, cast functions in micro dimension as preparation for the Single tee. Also includes De-bolting
8)	Single tee
9)	Double tee
10)	Water tee with Swim-by

If there is any of this you are not familiar with please ask. This is the foundation for a lifetime in a working retriever, and normally takes about 6 months. Pretty good trade off!






EvanG


----------

